# Ansteuerung einer Bremse



## Elektrikus (4 Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gerade einen Plan vor Mir und den verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Ich gehe dort gerade mit einer Vermutung dran, aber ich bin mir da noch nicht sicher und ich wollte hier mal in der Runde fragen ob jemand von Euch schon einmal solch eine Schaltung gesehen hat.



Es geht sich um die beiden Kontakte S1.A S1.B die dort als "Scoup" gekennzeichnet sind, ich vermute mal das werden die beiden Bremsbacken, das kann man ja auch am Signalfluss rechts erkennen. Die beiden Öffner sind Parallel zu dem K17.41 welches für das Signal der Hydraulikpumpe zuständig ist, quasi das die Pumpe wirklich läuft bis Beide Kontakte frei ist, also somit auch die Bremse und anschließend hat man noch die Überwachung der gelüfteten Bremse über S2.A/S2.B


Eventuell hat da jemand von Euch noch einen Denkanstoß


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Da steht nicht scope sondern scoup. Was ist das für eine Maschine. Bagger?


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Juni 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Da steht nicht scope sondern scoup. Was ist das für eine Maschine. Bagger?


Ein Kran, das ist die Ansteuerung für die Bremse des Hubwerk.


----------



## foierstoss (4 Juni 2022)

-X1.16 ist doppelt vergeben...

Und -S1.A/.B sind als Reserve deklariert...


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Juni 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> -X1.16 ist doppelt vergeben...
> 
> Und -S1.A/.B sind als Reserve deklariert...


Die Doku ist leider nicht die Beste, es hat auch alles so über Jahre funktioniert. Die Kontakte haben definitiv Einfluss auf das K17.41. Sobald halt beide öffnet fällt das K17.41, es ist leider auch was ungünstig gezeichnet.  Das K17.41 Bildet das Signal zum Einschalten der Hydraulik pumpe, diese ist dann so lange eingeschaltet bis die Beiden Kontakte öffnen und somit K17.41 abfällt.  Das würde auch sinn machen, wenn ich mir rechts den Signalfluss ansehe,


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Ohne jetzt zu wissen, um was es sich handelt, würde ich folgendes vermuten:
die Bremse wird gelüftet, wenn die Hydrosprigs 1+2 geschlossen sind
die thermische Überwachung und die Überdrehzahl nicht aktiv sind
erst dann kann über S1a/b eine ander Funktion (scoup) geschaltet werden.
Ist die Bremse nicht gelüftet, sind S1a/b ohne Funktion.


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Juni 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt zu wissen, um was es sich handelt, würde ich folgendes vermuten:
> die Bremse wird gelüftet, wenn die Hydrosprigs 1+2 geschlossen sind
> die thermische Überwachung und die Überdrehzahl nicht aktiv sind
> erst dann kann über S1a/b eine ander Funktion (scoup) geschaltet werden.
> Ist die Bremse nicht gelüftet, sind S1a/b ohne Funktion.


Schau mal rechts unten, da siehst du das Hydrospring 1+2 immer 1 ist. Der Hydrospring muss 1 sein, damit die Bremse überhaupt arbeitet.


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Habe leider zu spät gelesen. Wer betätigt S1a/b?


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Hydrospring 1 und 2 sind vermutlich Druckschalter, die den Hydraulikdruck überwachen. Natürlich müssen die geschlossen sein.


----------



## foierstoss (4 Juni 2022)

Ich denke S1.A/.B und S2.A/.B sind Endlagen der Bremsbacken...


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Habe leider meine Glaskugel versetzt. Könnten auch Schlaffseilschalter oder andere Sicherheitseinrichtungen sein. Die anderen Planseiten wären sicher hilfreich.


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Ich denke S1.A/.B und S2.A/.B sind Endlagen der Bremsbacken...


Das könnte sein, Das schliessen der Bremse wird dann über eine andere Magnetspule erledigt. Aber ob das im Notfall nicht ein wenig langsam ist?


----------



## dekuika (4 Juni 2022)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Die Doku ist leider nicht die Beste, es hat auch alles so über Jahre funktioniert. Die Kontakte haben definitiv Einfluss auf das K17.41. Sobald halt beide öffnet fällt das K17.41, es ist leider auch was ungünstig gezeichnet.  Das K17.41 Bildet das Signal zum Einschalten der Hydraulik pumpe, diese ist dann so lange eingeschaltet bis die Beiden Kontakte öffnen und somit K17.41 abfällt.  Das würde auch sinn machen, wenn ich mir rechts den Signalfluss ansehe,


K17.41 schaltet die Hydraulikpumpe ab, solange die beiden Bremsbacken in Stellung auf sind. Verlässt eine Backe die Stellung, wird sie wieder eingeschaltet. Der Impuls zum lüften der Bremse, einschalten der Pumpe, kommt aber von DA2226.4.Die Hydrosprings können aber den Hydraulikdruck nicht überwachen, da die Pumpe zwischendurch ausgeht. Evtl. überwachen sie den Antrieb.(Glaskugel). Überdrehzahl und Übertemperatur unterbrechen den Schaltimpuls DA2226.4 der Pumpe. Hat gedauert. Sorry. Handy.


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Juni 2022)

Die überlast des Hubwerk ist Separat ausgeführt und die Signale gehen direkt auf einen Digital Eingang.

Der Befehl zum Lüften der Bremse kommt von der SPS über DA2226.4, Damit das Ventil -EV1 angesteuert werden darf Nicht die B2 also die Therm.Überwachung angesprochen haben, sowie es muss B1.A + B1.B der Kontakt vom Hydrospring geschlossen sein, sowie keine Überdrehzahl, das wird signalisiert durch schließen des Kontakt -K25.6 13/14. Die Hydraulikpumpe läuft dann so lange, bis die beiden Kontakte öffnen und -K17.41 abfällt. und der Kontakt vom K17.41 das Signalisiert auf dem Eingang DE2226.4.


----------

